# دائرة أحياء بطارية السيارة عندما تكون فارغة ولاتستطيع تشغيلها



## hussien95 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

أخواني الكرام كم من مرة أحتجنا فيها الى من يدفش السيارة أو يشبب بطارية السيارة عندما تتوقف عن العمل ولاتستطيع تشغيل السيارة الأن ليس هناك داعي لكل هذا مع هذه الدائرة فهذه الدائرة تشحن بطارية السيارة شحنة بسيطة من بطارية جافة 12فولت 7أمبير تستطيع من خلالها تشغيل السيارة فيكفي أن تضع مخرج هذه الدائرة بقداحة السيارة وتنتظر قليلا حتى تتوقف الريلية عن العمل وهذا يعني أنها شحنة بطارية السيارة وعندها تشغل سيارتك وعند تشغيل السيارة توصل مدخل الدائرة الى قداحة السيارة لشحن البطارية الصغيرة لأعادة أستخدامها في مابعد ,أرجو أن تنال أعجابكم
http://www.learningelectronics.net/...and-switcher-circuit-for-an-sla-battery-2.jpg


----------



## عبدوعبدو (22 فبراير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## hussien95 (23 فبراير 2013)

شكرا على الرد


----------



## ثامر خلف (26 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## bono123456 (14 مارس 2013)

الرجاء الشرح الوافى ولكم الف مليون شكر


----------



## علي الشرفاني (23 مارس 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ابو ربحي (31 مارس 2013)

اخي الحبيب جربت الدائرة على بروتس لكنه يظهر لي في بروتس انه بها اخطاء ولا يقبل ان يعمل المحاكاة ,,, ارجو التأكد هل الدائرة سليمة 100% ؟؟؟ 
بارك الله فيك ,, انتظر ردك اخي حسين :34:​


----------



## hussien95 (28 أبريل 2013)

أخي الكريم أبو ربحي لاتعمل كل الدائرات محاكاة على برنامج بروتوس فهو بالنهاية مجرد برنامج والا مايطلع في أغلاط ,وبصراحة أن لم أجرب الدائرة ولكن عدة مواقع أجنبية قالت أنو هذه الدائرة تعمل بكفائة.
واذا دخلة الى موقع قريبا سأضع لك رابطه بأذن الله.


----------



## veto111 (29 أبريل 2013)

شكرا​


----------



## شامل الليلة (3 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hussien95 (5 مايو 2013)

شكرا على الرد أخواني الكرام


----------

